# Mega Mayhem 28x11x14



## Big westees

Ive been looking hard at buying new shoes for my brute. I have a 2011 750i and was wanting to put the 28x9x14 on front and 28x11x14 out back all on ITP ss212 14" wheels. Will this work? Don't mind if I have to get a 2" lift but will they rub and do I need clutch work? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

You should clear the tires with no problems. I ran 28's on my brute for a while with no issues with clutching. But what I didn't know then I do now. I would run atleast an almond secondary and you should be fine. If you want to mess with the primary too go with a maroon for it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Size wise yeah thats fine, but price wise, you should look at Zilla's instead, I believe they are lighter, and they are definitely cheaper, and they are basically the exact same tread pattern. The Mayhem is just ITP's version of the Zilla.


----------



## blue beast

Polaris425 said:


> Size wise yeah thats fine, but price wise, you should look at Zilla's instead, I believe they are lighter, and they are definitely cheaper, and they are basically the exact same tread pattern. The Mayhem is just ITP's version of the Zilla.


agree, i really liked my Zilla's when i had them


----------



## bruteman19

The only difference is lug size. Which in my opinion is a big factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

not as big as tire weight, and price. lol. There isnt that big of a difference in lug height between the 2 to make a difference in performance.


----------



## 1babrute

i spun the hell out of my 28" sbacks.. stock clutching and all. i still have stock clutching on mine now with my 29.5s


----------



## Polaris425

1babrute said:


> i spun the hell out of my 28" sbacks.. stock clutching and all. i still have stock clutching on mine now with my 29.5s


Let us know when & how many belts you buy.


----------



## bruteman19

Lol. And is there that big of a difference in the weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Zilla: 27x9x12 - 21.5 lb
Zilla: 27x11x12 - 24.3 lb

MM: 27-9-12 - 30 lbs

MM: 27-11-12 - 34 lbs

So, yeah I'd say there's a BIG difference..... 9-10lbs per tire.

Price is a big difference too... 118/123 on the zilla compared to 133/136 for the mayhem. And all just for .25" more lug? 1/4" that's right, thats the only difference in lug height. So for that extra 1/4" of lug you're willing to sacrifice 9-10lbs more PER tire, and pay another $20 more per tire for them.... ?? That's another 40lbs added to your machine, and another $60 spent...

I dont think so


*Note I could not find weight for the 28" mayhem... so I compared the 27" in both tires

Here's for the 14's

Zilla:	27x10-14 - 22.9
Zilla:	27x12-14 - 26.5

MM: 27-9-14 - 28 lbs
MM: 27-11-14 - 32 lbs

So 5/6 more lbs per tire.


----------



## NickS

I really liked my Zilla's when I had them on my polaris. For the difference in weight and price, I'd definitely go with the Zilla's...


----------



## blue beast

the only thing I should have done is bought 30's


----------



## bruteman19

Well I guess I was wrong... Lol zillas do seem to do pretty good in the mud and smooth on the trail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big westees

I'm looking at 4wheelonline and the Mega Mayhem 28" are about $30 less per tire. Where is the best place to order online that you guys have used. I could only really find them at rockymountainatvmc and 4wheelonline


----------



## Polaris425

If they are cheaper there, then the Zilla's probably reflect the same difference....


----------



## Brute650i

I can get them to you about $550 shipped is best I can do. 


They are Just one of those tires that I can't get good pricing on.


----------



## Big westees

I guess I'll just get them through 4wheelonline. I can get there there for around 500 with free shipping. Idk for sure yet. If anyone has any better ideas I'm all ears.


----------



## Polaris425

That's not bad. I sent you a PM w/ a cheaper price though


----------



## kyboy2548

Hey guys I'm new to the forum and don't really know how to work it but what springs should I need with msa m12 wheels and 28in zillas??


----------



## jamiec17

*mega mahems*

Yes it will work with out a lift kit I just put them on my 09 brute 750 but mine are 28x9x12 and 28x11x12 only diff is your rim's also my rim's are itp ss 112's
I don't know about tire pressure for 14 in rim's but I'm running 5lbs front and back it made it smoother but I've only had it out for about 10 min
just get vfj's 1 and 1 clutch springs and you'll be fine. as for price I got them from 4wheelonline.com front's cost me 242.00 for both and rear cost me 245.00 for both , free shipping.


----------



## bcorum

I know this is an old thread but i seen somebody dug it up. My review on the 28 inch mega mayhems are they run short! Bought 27s to begin with and they measured to 26 then bought the 28s and they measure 27 so yes to anbody that is worried about clearing these "28s" you will not rub. I just sold mine i neve liked them, they dig bad, they are not that light and are not true to size. They are a good trail tire and just fyi the cheapest place i have found it motoxmall.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'm sure they dig really bad. My zillas were diggers in loose soil. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## bcorum

Literally on my 1k outty i could be following (slowly) behind my uncle on his stock foreman on 27 inch mudlites through soft stuff and i would get burried....BEHIND A SOLID AXLE!!! So im done with that sold them 2 days ago


----------

